
Show HN: Convert scanned documents into searchable PDFs - choogi
http://www.searchablepdfs.org/
======
mwcampbell
Is this based on an open-source OCR engine, a proprietary engine running on
your own server(s), or a proprietary engine you're accessing as a service?

~~~
raphman_
Given that the OCR'ed PDFs use the "GlyphLessFont" font, it seems that
tesseract [1] is used.

[1] [https://github.com/tesseract-ocr/tesseract](https://github.com/tesseract-
ocr/tesseract)

~~~
cfcef
I hope not. Tesseract delivers bad results on high quality scans, far below
the same OCR quality achieved by services like Google Books.

What the OCR market needs is someone who will bring that level of OCR quality
- or better - to the masses (perhaps some deep learning grad student with time
to kill?), not yet another wrapper around Tesseract. We have those already!

~~~
jiaweihli
Have you looked into ocropy[0]?

Here's a nice intro[1] that later talks about how it achieves higher accuracy
using an LSTM model[2].

[0] [https://github.com/tmbdev/ocropy](https://github.com/tmbdev/ocropy)

[1] [http://www.danvk.org/2015/01/09/extracting-text-from-an-
imag...](http://www.danvk.org/2015/01/09/extracting-text-from-an-image-using-
ocropus.html)

[2] [http://www.danvk.org/2015/01/11/training-an-ocropus-ocr-
mode...](http://www.danvk.org/2015/01/11/training-an-ocropus-ocr-model.html)

~~~
cfcef
I have not. It sounds interesting but raw and unsuitable for end-users. I hope
the quality improves and they can get it packaged up in a way that existing
document scanners can plug into easily.

------
zurbi
Very clean UI. But how can one judge the OCR quality of this service? The
service presents me a converted PDF, but how good was the conversion?

Is this better than [https://ocr.space](https://ocr.space) ?

For my private documents I would always use offline OCR software like
[http://blog.a9t9.com/p/free-ocr-software.html](http://blog.a9t9.com/p/free-
ocr-software.html)

------
bmh_ca
While interesting, and looks to be a needed services, the page leaves many
questions, such as:

What's the privacy model? While the PDFs are deleted, what happens to the
searchable content? Is it also deleted?

What's the revenue model? How can we be sure it'll be around in a few months?

Is there an AJAX interface?

Is the quality or performance better than running Tesseract on a server?

~~~
Cheyana
Also relevant, how do we know they're not injecting a pdf exploit into the
final document? There is no real company information to hold anyone
accountable. There could be a dozen websites like this for people to use for
"free" that will inject malicious script which most antivirus apps won't
detect. Not saying it's not useful, and awesome if legit but there should be
more accountability. This is almost the internet equivalent of a stranger in a
car waving free candy at a child walking down the street. My workplace was hit
yet again today with a Cryptolocker variant (second time this month) which
required us to restore thousands of files from backup. All from clicking on a
link in an email.

------
jes
I would use this service, if I had scanned PDFs where I didn't care about
confidentiality. As it stands, though, uploading them to an unknown web
resource seems risky.

Thoughts?

------
hondo77
I use PDFScanner on my Mac. Works great at scanning time or post-scanning. No,
it's not free but it's worth it. Pay the $15, ya cheap bastiches! :-)

BTW, how is this news?

~~~
theGimp
HN is not just for news. It's for whatever you deem worthy of sharing.

It comes down to how many people agree it's interesting by upvoting :)

------
rm_-rf_slash
I've had this idea for a while, but as an iPhone app. The case where I could
have used it the most was when I would be studying and looking through
textbooks for a particular word or phrase. It would be so convenient to just
take a picture, input the text to look for, and see a highlight. If this were
a mobile app and I were still in college, I would most certainly buy it.

------
callesgg
I just use the OCR function built in to Adobe Acrobat.

Don't know it the OCR function is available in the reader version.

~~~
petemc_
Same here, have been using acrobat x for this purpose for years, very
impressed how good the OCR is.

------
patrickfl
Been hanging here in Firefox now for about 5-10 minutes its a receipt for my
insurance (no private info) about 2 pages in length.

Either way, super cool idea. My Dad will be stoked about this as he's been
OCR'ing his way into oblivion for the past few years.

------
panglott
Is this Web site accessible (say, via screen-reader)? Scanned PDFs can be a
huge problem for people who are visually impaired.

------
Omnipresent
Is this based on tesseract?

